# Playing As Tabbed Fm7/Bb



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Wondering how you would play Fm7/Bb in this Roberta Flack song, I assume the Fm7 is the chord and the Bb is an extra note but not sure. The chords in this tab sound better than some other tabbed versions I have tried except I am not sure what to do about that Bb.

Fm7 Fm7/Bb Ebmaj7 Db9 C9
Strollin in the park, watching winter turn to spring.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe it's an A6 chord and the person didn't know what to call it.

Sorry, must have been daydreaming. Bb not A That changes everything. LOL


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks fretzel, so it is a chord, can't say as I have ever utilized that one before.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

As an alternative you could try...

x11141

or ...

x13141


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I normally play an Fm7 like this










So an Fm7/Bb is taking the "C' note on the "A" string and dropping it to a Bb with the result being what Fretzel has shown up above. In theory I think the low E string should be muted but not sure if anyone would notice


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe they wouldn't notice but in actuality, if the Bb isn't the first note then it isn't a F#m7/Bb. Interestingly, the Bb is actually the major 3rd of F#. It's quite strange to have a minor chord with the major tone added. Basically, this chord has both the 3 and the b3 tones. Strange...


----------

